# chocolate milk?



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi, last night i stumbled upon research that said milk chocolate has even more antioxidants than blueberries! Dark Chocolate has the most. Regardless i had made myself some chocolate last night with milk and felt very calm afterwards. I actually woke up more refreshed, even though i went to bed around 2 in the morning! I keep praying to God for answers, and this may be of some help for SA. I know that Milk has tryphophan which converts to serotonin in the brain. Plus it's high in protein to make dopamine, and has calcium for the nerves and vitamin D. The chocolate has magnesium and antioxidants. It has helped me somewhat today. Preferably, Organic Milk(without hormones, antibiotics, blood and puss) yuck! lol. Hope this could work in combination with your existing regimen for SA. :thanks


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

whatever works for you is OK


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi, glad you've found something that helps you! Could you post a link to the research you've found on this? I'd be interested to read it. 

Incidentally, I think that the protein and lactose in milk also helps stabilize bloodsugar, though I'm not sure. I've also heard that Dove brand dark chocolate has more antioxidants that just about anything (something to do with their manufacturing process...)


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

It's delicious, and that makes me feel good. It's not complicated.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I like chocolate milk....

except I'm lactose intolerant. Can't drink it anymore without repercussions.

I just like to look at it... :|


----------



## perfectlycalm (Nov 15, 2005)

Chocolate does reduce anxiety for me, but I eat only 70% cocoa organic chocolate. Vanillin is in most all your store bought chocolate, real vanilla tastes way better and complements chocolate a lot more, I try to get away from artificial flavors. Look for chocolate without artificial flavors, I really believe that vanillin destroys the real taste.

The strange thing for me is that skim milk makes my anxiety worse or doesn't help but 2% relaxes me some. I'm not into the whole, chocolate and milk together thing.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I would drink it, but it's not organic, and you grossed me out too much. But i do notice a difference when i drink milk, but i hate the stuff.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

FreeSoul said:


> I like chocolate milk....
> 
> except I'm lactose intolerant. Can't drink it anymore without repercussions.
> 
> I just like to look at it... :|


Aww! :hug

I'm addicted to chocolate milk.. Sometimes I have 2L a day.


----------

